# String Dope



## cleanfilletsonly (Oct 29, 2022)

Is there a effective way to make this product? I know back when some folks would bury sealed pails with gutair strings attached to the inside lid and just above a mixture of ammonia or muradic and charcoal and gun bluing.


----------



## billian1

cleanfilletsonly said:


> Is there a effective way to make this product? I know back when some folks would bury sealed pails with gutair strings attached to the inside lid and just above a mixture of ammonia or muradic and charcoal and gun bluing.



cleanfilletsonlyUse 10gallon fish tank,by mullins or mothers gun bulent,kingsford og light charchol, mop head, bnatured amonia"reg house hold amonia",1. Break coal up some n put 2-3 in. High n tank fold aluminum foil nin a C fold. Then rap it n a rectangle ring were it tuches the bottom of center of tank up the sides n around to meet right at the top of coal line.2 pore gun bluent n half way up the coal hight make sure to have it completely settled equalylevel,.3 pure ur amonia in up to coal n foil line,4 cut mop stings n tap them 1 in. Apart on lid hanging down. Don't tuch liqued n not to far up maybe 1 centameter away from da shit.beging of spring bury it in da grown 3 ft. Were it stays an even 74° temp . Last in a month or longer dig it up wat u find on strings is ur dope. If not burried let no light get to it. And if you need the string dope don't hesitate to PM me directly here we Shipp all over EU. Hope this piece of information might help you.


----------

